# Missing 2018 10 16 Partner Invoice



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Money has been paid into account.

Missing 2018 10 16 Partner Invoice, usually available Tuesday - sometimes Monday.

Anyone else notice this ????


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Yep missing in action here as well


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

The 2018 10 23 Partner Invoice came through this week.

However the 2018 10 16 Partner Invoice is still missing

I have notified the UBERNAUTS and received the usual cut-and-paste "thank you for reaching out" reply.

Will need to check the October monthly Tax Summary when it comes out to see if the amounts for this missing week is included in the totals


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes I posted a ticket and got told they were aware of the problem and working to fix it. How hard is it to issue an invoice!!


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

My invoice is available in my account today


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

My Missing 2018 10 16 Partner Invoice, is still MISSING 

3 weeks of emails and just the usual "we are aware of the problem" and " thank you for your patience" !


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

I was was just about to write another email about my missing Partner Invoice from 3 weeks ago and noticed it had appeared in the last 24 hours.

In my numerous replies that I had received from the UBERNAUTS I was constantly assured:

Please know that our team is still working on fixing this issue and *we will get back to you once we have an update*.
Appreciate the patience. Our team is constantly working to have this issue resolved as soon as possible.
Rest assured that this has been passed on to the appropriate team.

*We will update you once we know more about it.*

At no stage did receive ANY notification this issue had been resolved from the 5 diferent people that emailed a reply to my questions.

The worst "help desk" I've ever had the misfortune to deal with !

After this issue, as well as several others, it is apparent to me they are more keen to close the trouble ticket than follow up the problem and keep you posted.










1 STAR for them -Wish I could give them ZERO !


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Chill pill time Hugh G


----------

